# Garland or Vulcan?



## dan88 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello,

I would like to buy an electric range for my house. However, I'm not sure which brand is best to be used as heavy duty. Can you please help me on this mater. 

Thank you.


----------



## andrea1 (May 3, 2014)

Look into Blue Star Ranges. They are made by the Garland people, gorgeous colors, awesome heat. I had only propane, not natural gas at my house and they design a stove made for that fuel. I had no loss of heat like I did on Viking.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey

@Dan88

Garland or Vulcan?

I'm almost sure that Garland doesn't make electric residential ranges anymore. Actually the Blue Star is a product of Prizer-Painter who used to

make the Garlands but hasn't for years,

I would really think hard about putting a commercial range in your residence. Most of the time you void your warranty by doing so. A lot of commercial are 3 phase electric, which is not common in homes. They also usually require a 220 with a dedicated breaker. They are also not insulated nearly as well as a residential model.

I guess what I'm saying is, I wouldn't recommend putting a commercial unit in a residence. Just me though.

I have herd some good things about the Blue Star though.

Most pro series residential are made to look like the commercial but come no where close in performance. HTH's


----------

